# Zip



## gobbler10ga (Sep 11, 2004)

Well nice mornin but had a feller about 90 yards from me. I hate wmas.
Guess Ill head to the Mtns and bear hunt see yall tommrow


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 11, 2004)

where was ya,braswell mt rd or sheffield?


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 11, 2004)

Yep, ya gotta hate that.


----------



## gobbler10ga (Sep 12, 2004)

Well at least I saw a few bear big sow and 2 small cubs


----------



## Ga-Spur (Sep 12, 2004)

Seeing the bears made the trip "worth while".


----------



## HT2 (Sep 12, 2004)

*Gobbler.....*

I hate it for ya bud......

I'm of the same opinion with concerns to "WMA'S".........

I bet it was purdy cool seeing the bears though......


----------



## gobbler10ga (Sep 12, 2004)

Yea. She was about 45 yards out and one of the cubs was about 15 yards away.


----------



## Forest Walker (Mar 25, 2010)

gobbler10ga said:


> Yea. She was about 45 yards out and one of the cubs was about 15 yards away.



Just think, if HB 1000 passes  this year you will be able to shoot up to three cubs for long.


----------

